# ACMEuninstaller File



## nevertells (Oct 29, 2011)

Until one of the dev's decides to fix the link on the OP for CM9 and CM7, here is a link to the file you can download if you need it. Just copy this file to the same directory you have your ACMEinstall file. For most folks that's the Programs/Palm, inc. folder.

It would be nice if the moderator would "PIN" this post so it doesn't disappear. Thanks, Dev!!!!

http://goaruna.com/s/zNH6j3PR


----------

